
Brexit – Facts of Life and Death - jamesshorten
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/10/facts-of-life-and-death.html
======
aab0
This is perhaps the stupidest and most hysterical thing I've ever read on
Stross's blog. I don't think I need to explain why Brexit is not going to lead
to the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Potato_Failure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Potato_Failure)
and a million deaths from starvation.

